# Cold smoking salmon (Smokin Al's recipe)



## meatallica (May 13, 2018)

Followed Al's recipe to the T..
Got 10 lbs of Norwegian salmon at Restaurant Depot. Started Wed. God must love us Que-ers cuz the weather sucks here in Delaware today. Great for my 1st cold smoke. Using "Meatallica" (my UDS), and alder pellets in tube smoker. Temps holding steady. I'll post more pics of finished product when I slice and vac seal


----------



## meatallica (May 13, 2018)

And thanks to SmokinAl.. I would have never attempted this without your tutorial


----------



## meatallica (May 13, 2018)

Wow


----------



## cmayna (May 13, 2018)

Looks fantastic.  good job!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2018)

Oh my!
That looks awesome!
I hope you have a bagel to put it on!
Al


----------



## meatallica (May 15, 2018)

4 lbs in 1/4lb bags. Looking forward to crushing a couple bagels with the works!! Salmon in the deep freeze till next wk


----------



## gmc2003 (May 15, 2018)

That looks great meatallica, nice job. Al's tutorials always result in success stories.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2018)

Nice job on the slicing!
And congrats on getting a spin on the carousel!
Al


----------



## 73saint (May 15, 2018)

Great work. I did this a couple weeks ago, and already looking forward to doing it again. Blows away the store bought. Job well done!


----------



## tropics (May 16, 2018)

Nice job on the cold smoke,I need to make some more before the weather changes.LIKES
Richie


----------



## 73saint (May 16, 2018)

I was thinking the same thing. May have to do a middle of the night cold smoke, I’m down to my last pack of lox...it’s to die for!!


----------



## meatallica (May 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone

Jeff


----------

